# Gold Metal brand?



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I own a Gold Medal saddle...I think it's the combination jumping saddle with a deeper seat. I've had it for six months and so far have no complaints. The billet holes may need to be widened in order to tighten the girth, but that was my only problem. Fits my horse nicely and looks nice too. I read somewhere that this brand is good and someone had one of the Gold Medal saddles for almost a decade.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

A decade? Is that long for an english saddle? If so, dang. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I would assume so lol but I don't know. Anyway, I really like mine. Did you get yours from horseloverz.com? Apparently mine was about a $2000 saddle but I got it for about $500 out of horseloverz.com with the Libertyville Liquidation store and a coupon from the Practical Horseman mag. It was a really good deal.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Actually...I bought mine off a friend for $150!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

10 years isn't unheard of if the saddle is well cared for. A former coach of mine has a few jump saddles that are 12-15 years+ and they look almost new still. 

As for Gold Medal saddles? I've never heard of them before, so I can't help you too much with that, lol.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My friends saddle is at least 20-30 years old. Not the prettiest saddle, but it certainly is in great shape!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

